

A note about Silicon Valley - ashishk
http://zaid.posterous.com/a-note-about-silicon-valley

======
paulgb
I'm skeptical about how much of the decision can really be called self-
regulating and how much really has to do with Facebook. Since Arrington (a
high-profile blogger) called Zynga (a high-profile app developer) out on
violating the Facebook TOS, Facebook likely would have intervened if Zynga
didn't act first.

~~~
falsestprophet
"Zaid", the author of this post is clueless. He does not appear to have read
the first paragraph of the article he is responding to. That first paragraph
would have informed Zaid that Facebook shut down one of Zynga's applications
for violation of the Facebook Terms of Service. [1]

Aside from being just plain wrong, this post is very poorly written. I can
hardly make head or tails of it. This is not the sort of material that would
have risen to the top of Hacker News in the past.

[1] [http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/08/zynga-to-stop-all-in-
ga...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/08/zynga-to-stop-all-in-game-offers/)

~~~
zaidf
_That first paragraph would have informed Zaid that Facebook shut down one of
Zynga's applications for violation of the Facebook Terms of Service._

Exactly. What caused facebook to shut down that app? The heat from TC etc.
What caused TC to report this in first place? Seems like tips from Zynga's
competitors who refused to take part in this. My point was that Zynga's
competitor's refusal to participate led to this crackdown--as opposed to
government intervention.

 _I can hardly make head or tails of it._

Agree. My writing is usually rushed and scattered. I mainly blog to clear my
own head:) Every now and then it makes sense to someone and ends up here.

~~~
qeorge
_What caused TC to report this in first place? Seems like tips from Zynga's
competitors who refused to take part in this._

What's your source for that?

~~~
zaidf
"Here’s the really insidious part: game developers who monetize the best (and
that’s Zynga) make the most money and can spend the most on advertising. Those
that won’t touch this stuff (Slide and others) fall further and further
behind. Other game developers have to either get in on the monetization or
fall behind as well. Companies like Playdom and Playfish seem to be struggling
with their conscience and are constantly shifting their policies on lead gen."

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/31/scamville-the-social-
ga...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/31/scamville-the-social-gaming-
ecosystem-of-hell/)

~~~
qeorge
That's a pretty big leap to go from that quote to what you wrote. You may be
correct, but the article makes it sound like you have it on good authority. I
might change the wording a bit.

